

HEVC(H.265) + UHDTV(4K) – What Does It Mean for IPTV? - DrMiaow
http://blog.metawrap.com/2013/08/13/hevc-h265-and-uhdtv-4k-what-does-it-mean-for-iptv/

======
My64K
Looks like we are in for an "Is 1k 1024 or 1000 bytes" when it comes to '4K'
:)

